

When you HTTParty, you must party hard - joshmlewis
http://joshmlewis.com/screenshots/partyhard_364b.png

======
joshmlewis
I came across this while deploying to Heroku. It's the little things like this
that make your day a little better, right? It's like coders give little bits
of humors in unexpected ways. I bet when whomever wrote that they weren't
thinking it would give someone else something to smile about months later.

